# What do think of Willow?



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

This is my Nigerian Dwarf, Proctor Hill Willow (Tx Twincreeks Trace of Silver x Dill's LD Roulette). She is 2 years old and freshened with triplets last year. she is bred to *B Twincreeks SEM Indiansummer *S - due in mid June. Addie [Proctor Hill Farm] helped me set her up for a picture this week and I just had to share. What do you think?
[attachment=0:kfnsml5t]willow show 2.jpg[/attachment:kfnsml5t]


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I like her alot. she looks great.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

beautiful coloring!! Nice straight back too!! Very healthy looking fur!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks to toe out a bit in the rear...otherwise...no other complaints. She looks like a nice doe. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like her dairy character! Long and level, nice brisket and nice rear leg angulation.... can't wait to see pics of her 2nd freshening udder!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Kylee and Liz!!!! very nice doe!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks...I'm just learning about what makes a good conformation. She is very elegant and has the sweetest disposition! She is a very attentive mom, too.Looking forward to June! I'll make sure I get some good udder pics. Her ff udder was well attached...nice teat size and placement.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup: no problem!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: I think if you get her shaved down and try her in the show ring...she could do quite well.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I would have to learn how to show....probably could. I'm hoping to get a linear appraisal this year on a few of my does. and possibly a milk test. Lots to learn!! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Showing is easy! You should bring her out! I want to do LA and milk teating but that probly won't happen for a few years.....


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Where in NH are you, Skyla? I'm about 12 minutes from Brookline, NH.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Southern NH


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I think she is GORGEOUS!!!! but I'm kinda biased......I love Addie's herd! Have a few myself! :wink: Can't wait to see her udder!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks!! I have her mom, Trace of Silver, too and I retained a daughter , Lily, out of Cuervo Gold. Willow has her mom's dairy build, but she is more "elegant" or refined ...I dont know...graceful? Lily looks like her sire...has nice width to her hips, good long body - we'll see how she grows up...she's only 8 mos. old.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

mommaB said:


> I think she is GORGEOUS!!!! but I'm kinda biased......I love Addie's herd! Have a few myself! :wink: Can't wait to see her udder!


 :laugh: I have to agree! I don't own any yet but hope get a doeling in the spring! ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!!! Love to see the little ones. When my uncle changed from Boer's to ND's we had a big (or should we say not so big) shock reaction just looking in his fields lol 

She is just a doll! :thumb:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Thanks, If you dont get a doe from Addie[they go fast] come looking at Willow Meadow Farm down the road from her. :wink: I got Willow fro her and Trace from her and they are both bred to her bucks. My other 2 does, Fairlea Avalon and Fairlea Nashoba are from Fairlea farm in Harvard Ma and are bred to Addy's bucks, Toshiba and Bolero.
[Check out my webpage/blog] KIds due in April and June...Cant wait!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well we reserved a doeling.... so as long as there is a doeling......


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's Beautiful   A very nice little girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Willow said:


> Thanks, Thanks, If you dont get a doe from Addie[they go fast] come looking at Willow Meadow Farm down the road from her. :wink: I got Willow fro her and Trace from her and they are both bred to her bucks. My other 2 does, Fairlea Avalon and Fairlea Nashoba are from Fairlea farm in Harvard Ma and are bred to Addy's bucks, Toshiba and Bolero.
> [Check out my webpage/blog] KIds due in April and June...Cant wait!


Will definetly keep you in mind! I would love a doeling out of TX Twincreeks SPN Trace of Silver! how much would you be asking for one out of her?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

LUCKY!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

She is a beauty...so proud ...thanks for feedback. I am in learning mode on conformation and what make for great traits. She is a sweetie.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! I like her. :greengrin:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know dairy breeds very well, but as far as basic structure she looks good! Like KW Farms said, she looks like she toes out just tiny bit on the rear. BTW, she is very pretty and I love her color


----------

